
How do I restrict what can be shared with me? - bussiere
https://support.google.com/drive/thread/5207602?hl=en
======
bussiere
I have some NSFW pdf that are shared forcefully to me and pop on my screen :
[https://imgur.com/a/abyatTH](https://imgur.com/a/abyatTH)

That's not very professionnal ...

